# Some shots of my Rainbows



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

NICE rainbows you have there.


----------



## Perfectblue (Jan 11, 2006)

Great closeups of the Rainbows. Such vibrant colors.


----------



## jmelnek (Dec 20, 2004)

Rainbows are probabley one of my favorite family of fish. Great photos, I wish I was as handy with the camera.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

These photos are breathtaking... perfect. You are skilled! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

Great photo work for sure


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Wonderful portraits. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Absolutely amazing photos!! I noticed you've posted 4 times. We can only hope that you stick around the forum. Number 6 is not only a stunning photo, it is a fantastic moment in time. Please stay around (and teach us )


----------



## Dieni (Nov 18, 2004)

Stunning photos, can you please post some camera and settings details which you used to capture them? I would really appreciate if you could tell me how much lighting do you have over your aquarium.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks, for compliments, Pals !
For more of the shots I used the camera’s flash with diffuser or putting externally Speedlite 430EX over the tank, 
for some of them – the tank lightning:





















As You see - there is 5 luminescent T5 Silvanya "Gro lux".(It seems also one of the UV sterilizators)
My camera is CANON 350D with Canon lens 50 mm/f2.5 Macro (but frankly speaking it is not really fast at focusing…)
The usual settings:
Shutter Speed: 1/200 seconds
Aperture Value: f/14-22(dependent on the fish specific and fishes posission)
ISO Speed Ratings: 100-400(dependent on the fish specific)


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

WOW!!!!!

I love rainbowfish. They are one of my fave kinds of fish. I would love to know how to managed to take these photos. I am working with limited equipment and I cant even mange to to get a single decent shot of my fish.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Aquasaur, amazing photos, thanks for sharing those incredible shots of your fish !!


----------



## Dieni (Nov 18, 2004)

AQUASAUR said:


> Thanks, for compliments, Pals !
> For more of the shots I used the camera’s flash with diffuser or putting externally Speedlite 430EX over the tank,
> for some of them – the tank lightning:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the details, thats why your getting such great depth of field, your using such small apertures. My only problem was that I wasnt using a flash, so to get a decent shutter speed I was using large apertures such as F2 . I will try to fire the flashes over the tank than and see what happens.

Thanks again, Dieni


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, Pals!

Now, that's a few my recent “combat” shots of males M.Boesemani:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Stunning shots!! Makes me want rainbows!!! Keep it up


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

simply gorgeous!


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

wow! 

I just cant help but be amazed. I'm finding my camera a non stop ride of frustration and photographic humliation. My manual cam I have no probs with... except for the fact that I have no flash or cam stand. This digital cam was supposed to take the place of the manual for things like takeing photos of my fish... but I just cant seem to get it to work! Whats the MP / brand of your cam? Im about to ditch this one and get another one. I do know photography. I think its the camera. LOL I swear! If I can stop a bee as it flys by so that you can even see individule wings (free hand) with an old fully manual cam thats older than I am... I think I should be able to take a few lousy pictures of my own fish... LOL


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, once again!

Now, continue with other my Australians – *Iriatherina Werneri*
It was a big challenge for me to catch the details of all fish beauty – 
the golden dust on the edge of the scales, the red lipsticks line bellow on the tummy,
the changing “rainbows” shining of the body…,and that, so hard to focusing eye, of course…

So, what do you think…!?


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

mmmm.... Iriatherina werneri .. might try & grab me some when I get the chance...
Here in Denmark it is illegal to ship fish... so we aint got no choice but to start up the engine.....


----------



## Lil boy blue (Jan 26, 2006)

Amazing pictures.....


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Again, I am at a loss for words on how awesome the fish and the photography are/is. The best part is your fish look happy and healthy!


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

that first new pic could have easily won the photography comp. Amazing shots.


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

WOW the pictures are truly a work of art. I can even see there teeth on a few close ups.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

:icon_lol: Talking about the teeth – I think this my 3 years old Tetra Congo is the best example… 
What do you think – is this cousin of Piranha seems enough pretty evil…


----------



## Brex (Mar 30, 2006)

Your photographs are extremely nice, they wouldn't look out of place in G. Allen's "Rainbowfishes" book. Depth of field is awesome. Thanks for your settings information, I hope to try them out once I get around to picking up a macro lens.


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

Absolutely stunning photos. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

AQUASAUR- you do not need me to tell you how exceptional those images are!

Side note to other members: Don't be frustrated if you can't stand in front of your tank and take pics like that! AQUASAUR is very skilled, and moreover, you do not achieve that sort of shot without proper lenses/focal length and OVERHEAD FLASH-- PERIOD! If you do not have overhead flash/strobes, the best camera in the world and all your desire will not yield such an image. 

There's a great site for this type of photography: 
www.aquatic-photography.com


----------



## balasharkfreak (Jul 26, 2004)

Great shots! I have the same lens and I have yet to use it. And Id agree its not the fastest lens to focus but Ill try it on my tank now!

Thanks again.


----------



## thumperinflorida (Mar 27, 2006)

Bravo! Wonderful photos!!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank You for the compliments, Pals!
*Jeff,* you said the rights words about the taking pictures…








and I’m very glad, the professional like you scored mine so high…:red_mouth 

Now, after *Ir. Werneri*, it was the harder part for me to take a good shot of my *M. Praecox*…
They are the fastest, the light-reflecting and the little ones in those thank of mine:










Sorry that photos are not still perfect, but that are my best attempts for now…:icon_redf 
Will be glad to see any good pictures of yours of these fishes and comment how to shoot them right…


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah - right! Like I'm gonna post my amaturish shots in this thread! 
Beautiful.
I just added a pair of bosemanii to my tank with 3 turquoise. Wonderful fish. Really active and beautiful.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Why not, *eds…!?* The forum is not competition… 
Here we just talking about and try to learn something interesting from each other…:icon_idea 
I’ll be glad to every sharing picture from all of You in any my thread…roud: 
Will you tell me why choose only a pair of Boesemani!? They seem much attractive when is a shoal! 
The males “combat” is just amazing to watch, believe me


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Aquasaur, that Discus/Rainbow picture is classic of your style. Your work seems more like a painter's portrait than illustrative or journalistic type photography, if you follow my meaning. They don't seem like photographs, but more like super detailed paintings. Its definately a fine-art style you have developed. I love the variety of backgrounds too. 

Two questions. How many tanks are you running? Do you ever use a softbox on the strobe? Again, great shots! Keep them coming!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Wonderful wonderful stuff, Aquasaur!

Your photos of threadfin rainbows are incredible. I could never get a good shot of the ones in my tank because they NEVER STOP MOVING. Your photos show beauty that our eyes can not see - the true purpose of the camera, IMO. I'll never get tired of your work roud:.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Only a pair cause I was kinda filling out a 30g.
Already had 3 turquoise, 2 cories, 3 otos, 1 female blue ram, some glow-lites, and Endler's.
Wanted to either pair up my ram or increase the school of turquoise, but didn't find what I wanted at the fish swap I was at. But these Bosemanii looked too good to pass up! Thet are probably 3" long. How big do they get?
I think I'll be bache-ing it this eve, so maybe I'll try to take some pics.


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wo alot of the species I have neevr seen. You have alot of amazing colored rainbows. Vary nice. Nice to see them with discus. Vary beautiful fish hope to see some babies! thank you for sharing.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Aquasaur, that Discus/Rainbow picture is classic of your style. Your work seems more like a painter's portrait than illustrative or journalistic type photography, if you follow my meaning. They don't seem like photographs, but more like super detailed paintings. Its definately a fine-art style you have developed. I love the variety of backgrounds too.
> 
> Two questions. How many tanks are you running? Do you ever use a softbox on the strobe? Again, great shots! Keep them coming!



Sorry for my bad English, but frankly speaking, I don't understand - what do you mean with "a softbox on the strobe"...!?
All my Rainbows living in 4 different tanks mostly with Discus company…,
but just one tank (on the pic below) is for show,
the others, like upper one, are not so “neat” and only for “private consummation”...




unirdna said:


> I could never get a good shot of the ones in my tank because they NEVER STOP MOVING.


Hey, Pal, it's never mind how the fish are faster...Just tell me what is your camera and equipment...:icon_idea 
and will think out something about to shoot them right...



















eds said:


> But these Bosemanii looked too good to pass up! Thet are probably 3" long. *How big do they get?*


It's dependent on - how big is your tank, what do you feeding, how many are they and will be they survive to the maximum size...:icon_roll  
My biggest is that Red Glossolepis on upper photo (15 cm.)




Architect1 said:


> Nice to see them with discus. Vary beautiful fish hope to see some babies!


There is nothing interesting to see before they become half years old and begin to colored...
Soon I will post some photos of my "Teenage" Rainbows...
If you like also that combination Discus/Rainbows,I hope you will like that my tank too:


----------



## jmelnek (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow... Thats alot of Discus in one tank... Beautiful to look at...


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

> Sorry that photos are not still perfect, but that are my best attempts for now…


Not perfect?
Those are better than my best picture!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

May be somebody will be curious to see the difference between the last shots with Canon Lens 50 mm/f2.5 Macro and some of mine older shots with Canon Kit lens:


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you ever considered getting these published? Seriously - these are book quality, no doubt. Anyone writing about rainbows should look you up. I can only assume you take pics of other fish just as well, so anyone writing about anything fish related should look you up!!!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow! Great photos! And you captured a lot of the male-male competition between them with their nape stripe displays!!! Nice touch with the camera!!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

beautiful discus. never seen so many in one tank ever. it almost looks photoshop'd. insane!


----------



## Dusty (May 6, 2006)

Wow! Your pics are magnificent! roud:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

AQUASAUR said:


> Sorry for my bad English, but frankly speaking, I don't understand - what do you mean with "a softbox on the strobe"...!?
> All my Rainbows living in 4 different tanks mostly with Discus company…,
> but just one tank (on the pic below) is for show,
> the others, like upper one, are not so “neat” and only for “private consummation”...


First, very fun to look at your beautiful work. Eye candy! Love that macro work! I imagine you only put that many Discus in there for the picture, as the tank couldn't handle that bioload, right? IMO, the picture looks a little over sharpened in the sharp unsharp mask in photoshop, at least to me. Super saturated for sure. It dazzles the eye. 

Regards a softbox...A softbox is a black box around a studio strobe (studio flash) which usually has two layers of white diffused material the strobe fires through...(almost like a white silk fabric) which produces very soft hazy light like on a cloudy or hazy day. Lowers the contrast, but produces nice filtered light. Thanks for sharing your work. Its a real pleasure to see. Makes me want to go to Sofia and look you up. LOL regards, beto


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank You for the compliments, Pals!



JenThePlantGeek said:


> Have you ever considered getting these published? Seriously - these are book quality, no doubt. Anyone writing about rainbows should look you up. I can only assume you take pics of other fish just as well, so anyone writing about anything fish related should look you up!!!


 Hey, *JenThePlantGeek*, I can writing much about all fishes, which I got and photographing…:icon_idea 
but here, in Bulgaria, it’s not still interesting business and nobody gets to publishing aquatic stuffs … 
It’s just one order for calendar up to now…:icon_wink




Betowess said:


> I imagine you only put that many Discus in there for the picture, as the tank couldn't handle that bioload, right?
> Its a real pleasure to see. Makes me want to go to Sofia and look you up.


No, Pal, it’s not only for taking one picture…








but it’s really better - be my guest in Bulgaria and enjoy with all my tanks – *live! *
Then will be no necessary to explain how my “overstocked” model works :icon_idea ,
how I care about…and are my lovely fishes doing well and happy…








Will be glad then to talking much about all that photo and aquatic “secrets” also…:icon_idea :red_mouth


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Now I continue with another Canons Kitlens photos of my Rainbows – *Glossolepis Incisus*


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, let me scare your mind again with another* “art-horror”* photo of my “evil” *Glossolepis Multisquamatus:* :icon_evil :icon_lol: 











and that is how normally they look in my tank:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I always look forward to your shots!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey, Pals
I need some help to identify correct this Rainbows specimens:
That one above, from my last photos post, I bought like *Melanotaenia Splendida…,*
But as I found this specimen in the Net, it seems more like *Glossolepis Multisquamatus...*
And also, this one below, must be Melanotaenia Ausrtalis…
What do you think!?


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh, I can't believe it's no one suggestion in this site,about my last post...!??

OK, after analyzing all opinions from some others aquatic sites, that I received, about these ID, I think - the first ones are *Glossolepis Multisquamatus*. 
That is how the males become changing colors when spreading fins…



















And the seconds are *Melanotaenia Splendida Australis*, anyhow they look like Trifasciata...



















Will be glad to hear any other suggestion about that ID...!?


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

AQUASAUR said:


> Hey, Pals
> I need some help to identify correct this Rainbows specimens:
> That one above, from my last photos post, I bought like *Melanotaenia Splendida…,*
> But as I found this specimen in the Net, it seems more like *Glossolepis Multisquamatus...*
> ...



this one may be( melanotaenia utcheensis) i have a magazine with 7 new rainbow breeds an this looks very close to one. may be you can google the name for a pic.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, It was a much disputes about ID of that Rainbow’s specimen…!???
I’m not sure still, is it *G.Multysquamatus* or some other kind of Rainbows…is it a Hybrid or not, 
but for me, it’s not just a *“cheap, discolored, ugly Hybrid” *as some "Big Expert" call it
and I’m glad to have that fish in my Discus/Rainbows tanks! 
Will be curious to know, seeing next pictures, who will be disagree with me about his beauty…!?


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

how big do they get? are thy aggressive to anything? do they fight with each other alot? any specific parings that they need? like gouramis?


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

The Rainbows are almost similar like Tetras…
If you don’t want to breed them – no problem for them to living alone or with much kind of other fishes … 
preferable in large planted tank!

So, continuing with some typical rainbows changing colors of *Melanotaenia Trifasciata:*





































May be the compares between this two close up of those male are significant:



















And that is a females close up, much modest in coloration than the males…


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow...Really great work! I am in awe! Your photography talent is incredible!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

That is a fragment of my other Discus/Rainbow tank.
As you see – there is just a free “plant jungle” and living place for growing fishes…











It’s pleasure for me always, try to catch







this guys playing in the shadows
Using for backgroung some of the Discus…that harmony is pretty interesting…


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

wow! beautiful pictures of beautiful fish. Rainbows have always been some of my favorites.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

That is a few more shots of my* M.Lacustris* and *M.Affinis:*


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Hristo....wow is all I can say. You photography skills are euqal to your fishkeeping skills. Your pets always looks happy and healthy. I am as usual, in awe.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

I really Like your pictures  What camera do you use ? You take pictures like a professional.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hristo...

I can't say enough about your pictures!!! Are your tanks glass? I have been trying my luck with my tank taking pictures with a Macro lens but find that the Teneview with concave front (Tenecor Acrylic Aquariums - Acrylic Aquarium Shapes) doesn’t give me the clarity I am looking for or certainly that you achieve in your shots. Great pictures!!!

JT


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank you for the nice words, Pals!

Hey, *Lynn* – Happy Holydays and let the New Year brings to us some nice surprises about the photo-books…:icon_bigg 


*fish_lover0591,* just take a look at the first page of this my topic…


*jt20194,* yes my tanks are made from normal glass! 
I had never take pictures from such acrylic aquariums…
so I don’t know is it really a kind of problem with them!?


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

What beautiful photos! How do you get them so clear! My camara can no where get near as good a shots as those!

Tina


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

I have another question, how big is that tank that has all the discus, angels and rainbows! I love that tank!

You definitely can publish those pictures! Those pictures you've just posted has probably already sent people to the store to buy rainbows and new camaras, LOL!

Tina


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks  i don't think i will get that much money for a camera lol Not to get too off-topic do you know of any good cameras for fish pictures within the 100-300 dollar range ?


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey, Pal :icon_lol: 
If it was possible to make “good fish pictures” with a camera for 100-300 dollars…
Who will be crazy to buy the expensive ones…and all other kinds of special gears…:icon_roll 
and then – the Net will be full of “good fish pictures” only…:red_mouth 

Now, serious. “Good fish pictures” is a very flexible term… 
Every person’s taste is different … 
Of course, it’s possible to make a kind of good fish photos with a cheep camera…
But one from a few hundred made…:icon_excl 
By my modest opinion - there is an equipment level minimum from where you may start to make really good pictures
( DSLR camera, special lenses, external flashes…)
I will share for example one of my best photo, made with my old CANON Digital IXUS 500 for $300 
and one of my resent photos, made with my CANON 350D + EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro lens:


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey, Pals, can You guess – Who is that *“Raging Bull”*…


















I took this shots last night, when the “fury combat” between these two Guys increases to maximum…


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

beautys! i love em


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

And another two present shots of my Melanotaenia Splendida Splendida:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow, very amazing photos, "Mr. Rainbow"! You definitely have your own style, very portraiture-like.

Is the discus tank picture below photoshopped (did you "clone tool" in some extra fish)? Please tell me I'm wrong. Also, please elaborate on the tank a bit (size, lights, etc). Never seen a discus tank so heavily stocked before. 

Regardless, the photos are just stunning!



AQUASAUR said:


>


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pictures! That is a cool discus tank.:icon_smil


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi, Mr. Macclellan :icon_smil 
May be you got a BIG Talent to make some photos of tank like this with Photoshop…








But I haven’t got ! And I’m not a 15-een years old Boy to demonstrate my self with the fake pictures!
I’m quite “popular” not only “virtually” in the Net…
but,here, in Sofia; BULGARIA everybody can be my guest every day and see the most of my tanks…:icon_cool 
I hope, you was enough lazy, to look for and take a look at other my threads…:icon_idea 
So, a “little” part of my biography may be will answer to your question:
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=535


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

hey Mclellen...I can assure you hristo is not a photoshop king. He doesn't use the clone tool lol He is bare bones taker of great pics and an amazing fishkeeper. I have never seen such healthy fish before, aside from his pics. 

Hristo, I haven't forgotten about our project....working on them from the groung up....we will talk. I have your email.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Hristo, good to hear it isn't photoshopped. Very impressive tank then! I meant know disrespect, it just looks so heavily stocked and it is so easy to photoshop stuff.... I am not that great in photoshop, but in five minutes I added a bunch...I'll pm you the photo.

I just searched your posts and read the biography and didn't see anything about the tank specs. Could you let me know how you pull this off? Tank size, filters, etc.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks, Lynn









All the Rainbows pictures you saw in this topic are made in my 4 Discus/Rainbows/Tetras tanks.
Those biggest one, that I call my “DISCUSTEC”, is: 135/55/70 cm.= 500 liters water



macclellan said:


> ... it is so easy to photoshop stuff.... I am not that great in photoshop, but in five minutes I added a bunch...I'll pm you the photo.


*
macclellan’s* fake photo:









My photos:




















Definitely, Pal, you’re not *“that great in photoshop”…* :icon_wink 
To just copy/clone a few fish (a little bit rotating,resizing,flip horizontally…or some “make up cosmetic procedures”…) 
is totally different than to take real photos like mine, though…:icon_idea 
Just every “member” of my Discus Collection has own specific face,
what can seems from the other photos of my Discus topic(http://aquatic-terrors.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9262)

Anyway, I think, it’s better think twice…"and take a look around"...:icon_roll 
before say something stupid about somebody’s pictures, 
and try to demonstrate professional Photoshop’s knowledge and penetration…:icon_idea :icon_wink


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

AQUASAUR said:


> Anyway, I think, it’s better think twice…"and take a look around"...:icon_roll
> before say something stupid about somebody’s pictures,
> and try to demonstrate professional Photoshop’s knowledge and penetration…:icon_idea :icon_wink


Wow, you've gotten the wrong idea! 
Thanks for saying the tank dimensions, that helps to put the photograph in perspective. (roughly 132g for us Anglo-philes). Simply stunning! :thumbsup: :fish: You must train them to swim by the glass. All cichlids are beggars for food! :hihi: 
I only _asked a question_ in the forum about your tank; I said nothing about your pictures, other than that they are great! Note the difference between saying and asking. :icon_ques: Recall that I wasn't the first, someone else said "that almost looks photoshopped" in the thread, I had the same worry, so I asked, you answered...end of story. Or so I thought.
I wasn't trying to demonstrate any photoshop knowledge except how easy it is to make huge changes in a picture. You said you didn't know much photoshop, so I thought "a picture was worth a thousand words". Given your vocabulary, "clone, rotating, resizing, horizontal flipping", you obviously know more about photoshop than you let on. So I didn't need to send the photo after all, you knew what I was talking about after all. If I were to fake a photo like this (not that I would), I'd combine fish from high quality photographs from two tanks so that all were unique and not copies, like I did with your jpg in 5 mins (I'm better at photoshop than I let on, that was a failed attempt at being humble :icon_lol: ). 

You are basically shunning me in public. I sent a PM (which means, _private_ message you know) with the photo and asking questions. So, let me (publicly) share a bit about myself so you and other folks here have a better idea where I am coming from. I am an Ethics teacher and PhD student (bioethics and environmental) at a state university. I am also a nature photographer. Combine these two, and you get an ethically sensitive photographer. :hihi: I am very conservative about photoshopping (no adding/removing things, I basically only use levels, sharpening and cropping), but there are many others that sell "nature" photographs that aren't natural at all. For example, a close-up of a 'wild wolf' that is really in a cage and they modify it in photoshop. Technology tells us how to do lots of things, but never tells us whether or not we should do them. 

Again, I meant no offense and was not trying to "prove" anything. But I will keep asking questions until they make it illegal. :angel: Keep up the nice work!

regards,
joel macclellan


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

The next Rainbow specimen is not grow up bigger like more others,
but its jewels body is quite expressive…









*Melanotaenia Papuae:*





























Here is a try to catch one macro fragment of these jewels beauty:


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

That's incredible Hristo! I know they are beautiful in an aquarium, but your photos show things that my eyes alone can't focus on. It makes me appreciate these jewels on a whole new level, such vibrant detail, lovely patterns... just wow. 

Thanks so much for sharing, I LOVE your photo threads! Please keep posting them! They are AMAZING!


----------



## Ippo456 (Feb 17, 2007)

Your pictures are really nice & so are your rainbowfish.
Too bad rainbowfish grow too big for my tank.
I also wish I know how to photoshop pics as well as you do.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

If you read closely, Hristo was saying that he does *NOT* photoshop his pictures! That's one reason I think they are so awesome - they are completely real!


----------



## stcyrwm (Sep 1, 2005)

Just read the whole thread through from beginning to end. WOW. I couldn't believe it when on every page new photos would load up. What a pleasure to look at. Thank you.

I am curious how you keep so many fish in one tank. I had no idea it was even possible..............

Bill


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks, Jen!

I gave yet the link, explaying something about my "crowded" tanks,my hobby, my photos... 
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=535

Hey, Pal, there is too much people think, that is so easy to make every one simple photo, a GREAT one with the Photoshop…:icon_idea 
I don’t think so!! May be the mean reasons are that I’m not so good with Photoshop
and usually wasting too much time using it just for the some simple stuffs – cropping, cleaning little dots + a little bit sharpening and levels…
I prefer to make a thousand photos and pick the best ones, than try the way of loooong editing!
The Bad picture is just a BAD PICTURE ! However much you try to make it better with the Photoshop – 
it could be never PERFECT, NATURAL and EXCLUSSIVE !!!
That is my modest opinion.


Actually, somebody thoughts – the Clone stamp tool may help a lot…:icon_idea 
Ask them about…!?


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

:icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: Those are amazing pictures!!!! Beautiful fish as well. Rainbows were never my favorite fish, but after seeing your pics I think I just might get a few because they are beautiful!!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

AQUASAUR said:


> Thanks, Jen!
> The Bad picture is just a BAD PICTURE ! However much you try to make it better with the Photoshop –


Aquasaur: You would like this quote: "You cannot polish a turd." 

It is from the music recording industry, but it applies to photography too! (If you don't understand the quote, just say so). That said, you can polish a diamond (levels, sharpening, etc.), which I am sure you do to make the diamonds sparkle!


----------

